# Con que frecuencia se danan las Valvulas ??



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

saludos

me gustaria que me comentaran, de acuerdo a sus experiencias personales, sobre la frecuencia con que se danan las Valvulas de aquellos equipos de RF de Transmisores A.M.

*En caso de danarse se pueden reemplazar, las venden comercialmente todavia ??*


----------



## elgriego (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola Megaman777,Te doy mi experiencia personal al respecto .las valvulas al igual que cualquier componente electronico tienen una vida util,conosco caso de valvulas de alta potencia en vhf que han durado 15 años,tambien las de los transmisores de ondas medias ,con vidas utiles de 8 años o mas ,por supuesto todo esto depende de la calidad del elemento ,Hay  valvulas que han fallado antes del año.y de los cuidados que se efectuen de estas ,por lo general las estaciones de radiodifusion ,tiene personal encargado de realizar el mantenimiento preventivo de los equipos,esto extiende considerablemente la vida util de los elementos ,y si se siguen fabricando o procesando ,uno de los mas importantes en cuanto a valvulas es la firma eimac.

Saludos.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 20, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Megaman777,Te doy mi experiencia personal al respecto .las valvulas al igual que cualquier componente electronico tienen una vida util,conosco caso de valvulas de alta potencia en vhf que han durado 15 años,tambien las de los transmisores de ondas medias ,con vidas utiles de 8 años o mas ,por supuesto todo esto depende de la calidad del elemento ,Hay  valvulas que han fallado antes del año.y de los cuidados que se efectuen de estas ,por lo general las estaciones de radiodifusion ,tiene personal encargado de realizar el mantenimiento preventivo de los equipos,esto extiende considerablemente la vida util de los elementos ,y si se siguen fabricando o procesando ,uno de los mas importantes en cuanto a valvulas es la firma eimac.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias amigo por tu participacion en el tema


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

Las valvulas de radio en general tienen todas un enemigo común: *LA TEMPERATURA.*Precaución: Valvulas de gran disipación de potencia, sobre 25 Watts, usar un ventilador.
He tenido valvulas (receptoras) con más de 50 años de funcionamiento en optimas condiciones.
También he trabajado "viejas" valvulas de transmición con cientos de horas de trabajo a cuestas y en perfectas condiciones durante mucho años. 
La tensión de Filamento en valvulas de transmición es un parametro importante de manejar con exactitud, muy especialmente aquellas de *Catodo de calentamiento directo* y en general toda valvula de gran disipación de potencia (6146B, 6KD6, 6LQ6, 4-65, 4-125, 4-250, 4-400, 3-500Z, 4CX250, 4CX1000...por ejemplo).
Las valvulas son un elemento electrónico CONFIABLE, fáciles de trabajar, toleran GRANDES variaciones de tensiones y corrientes (exceptuando el filamento), ideal para quienes comienzan en electrónica. Tienen un gran inconveniente que las hizo perder terreno en el mundo del desarrollo electrónico... su tamaño y su gran desperdicio de energía que se traduce en CALOR ... sin olvidar  las elevadas y peligrosas tensiones y corrientes que necesitan para funcionar.
Las valvulas de radio se siguen fabricando en U.S.A, Rusia y China.
Saludos.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 23, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Las valvulas de radio en general tienen todas un enemigo común: *LA TEMPERATURA.*Precaución: Valvulas de gran disipación de potencia, sobre 25 Watts, usar un ventilador.
> He tenido valvulas (receptoras) con más de 50 años de funcionamiento en optimas condiciones.
> También he trabajado "viejas" valvulas de transmición con cientos de horas de trabajo a cuestas y en perfectas condiciones durante mucho años.
> La tensión de Filamento en valvulas de transmición es un parametro importante de manejar con exactitud, muy especialmente aquellas de *Catodo de calentamiento directo* y en general toda valvula de gran disipación de potencia (6146B, 6KD6, 6LQ6, 4-65, 4-125, 4-250, 4-400, 3-500Z, 4CX250, 4CX1000...por ejemplo).
> ...



Gracias por la informacion amigo, pues es que quisiera comprar un equipo HF de radioaficionados que  trabaje desde 10 a 160 metros, pero la mayoria son a valvulas los mas baratos..


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

Megaman77... si quieres una buena escuela para aprender de radio, electrónica, transmición,  te recomiendo un "viejo" equipo a valvulas... Si vas a adquirir uno asegurate de que los mecanismos expuestos a desgaste se encuentren en buen estado (llaves de cambio, interruptores, relays, switch´s, el sistema de ajuste de frecuencias o dial). Mis mejores equipos han sido mayoritariamente a valvulas, asi es que no deseches la idea.
El inconveniente de un equipo de Radio Aficionado a valvulas, es que hay que SABER operarlos... tienen multiples controles y ajustes que hacen que se vean poco amistosos a la hora de ponerlos a trabajar...  además muchos prefieren la simpleza de los equipos manejados con microprocesadores y que solo basta apretar un boton para hablar, pero ese es un camino en general para gente que la electrónica y la Radio en particular no les intereza nada más que para hablar.
Asi es que adelante con esa adquisición, asegurate del manual de operaciones y circuito y al menos una par de valvulas de salida de repuesto si es posible... por si acaso te ronda en ese momento la mala suerte... pero insisto, puedes confiar plenamente en las valvulas. Éxito !! Saludos.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 25, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Megaman77... si quieres una buena escuela para aprender de radio, electrónica, transmición,  te recomiendo un "viejo" equipo a valvulas... Si vas a adquirir uno asegurate de que los mecanismos expuestos a desgaste se encuentren en buen estado (llaves de cambio, interruptores, relays, switch´s, el sistema de ajuste de frecuencias o dial). Mis mejores equipos han sido mayoritariamente a valvulas, asi es que no deseches la idea.
> El inconveniente de un equipo de Radio Aficionado a valvulas, es que hay que SABER operarlos... tienen multiples controles y ajustes que hacen que se vean poco amistosos a la hora de ponerlos a trabajar...  además muchos prefieren la simpleza de los equipos manejados con microprocesadores y que solo basta apretar un boton para hablar, pero ese es un camino en general para gente que la electrónica y la Radio en particular no les intereza nada más que para hablar.
> Asi es que adelante con esa adquisición, asegurate del manual de operaciones y circuito y al menos una par de valvulas de salida de repuesto si es posible... por si acaso te ronda en ese momento la mala suerte... pero insisto, puedes confiar plenamente en las valvulas. Éxito !! Saludos.



gracias por toda la info amigo


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 25, 2011)

Pues, piensa que la valvula es como un foco... Lo que normalmente hace morir a una valvula es el filamento, pero tambien tienen otros defectos, como fugas, decaimiento en emisión catódica, circuitos abiertos.
Unas fallas, como todo, son problemas de fabricacion, los falsos contactos es uno de ellos. Pero tambien es en horas de trabajo. Cuantas horas? la verdad no te se decir, pero las válvulas que tienen menos horas de vida son las de potencia, por la corriente y el calor que manejan. Uso duro y constante, calculo que duran un año, a lo sumo dos.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 27, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pues, piensa que la valvula es como un foco... Lo que normalmente hace morir a una valvula es el filamento, pero tambien tienen otros defectos, como fugas, decaimiento en emisión catódica, circuitos abiertos.
> Unas fallas, como todo, son problemas de fabricacion, los falsos contactos es uno de ellos. Pero tambien es en horas de trabajo. Cuantas horas? la verdad no te se decir, pero las válvulas que tienen menos horas de vida son las de potencia, por la corriente y el calor que manejan. Uso duro y constante, calculo que duran un año, a lo sumo dos.


\\

gracias por la inf


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 27, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pues, piensa que la valvula es como un foco... Lo que normalmente hace morir a una valvula es el filamento, pero tambien tienen otros defectos, como fugas, decaimiento en emisión catódica, circuitos abiertos.
> Unas fallas, como todo, son problemas de fabricacion, los falsos contactos es uno de ellos. Pero tambien es en horas de trabajo. Cuantas horas? la verdad no te se decir, pero las válvulas que tienen menos horas de vida son las de potencia, por la corriente y el calor que manejan. Uso duro y constante, calculo que duran un año, a lo sumo dos.



No sé cual es la fuente de informacion respecto a todos esos problemas enumerados. 
En la epoca de los tubos (o valvulas) existieron GRANDES COMPAÑIAS fabricando Tubos de radio, las cuales pasaban por controles de calidad y estrictos analisis de fabricación asegurando confiabilidad y duración. Las valvulas fallan probablemente con la misma frecuencia que los circuitos de estado solido y probablemente duren mucho más conciderando la procedencia y bajisimos controles de calidad actuales. 
El filamento de un tubo no era problema, el problema radicaba en el Catodo (que es el encargado de emitir electrones). El problema más grande fue el tamaño y la potencia invertida versus la potencia perdida en forma de calor. Fugas, circuitos abiertos, microfonismo, falsos contactos, gaseosas, etc, son una lista igual de extensa que los componentes de estado solido. 
Insisto lo que produjo la caida de la valvula fué su tamaño y eficiencia, no los problemas que puede tener. Desde un condensador, una resistencia, o cualquier otro componente electrónico está proclive a falla de cualquier orden.
Dependiendo de la marca de la valvula de Potencia es su vida util. Una valvula de potencia en servicio discontinuo puede durar decadas sin problemas de ninguna naturaleza. En servicio continuo puede durar 5 años, 10 años, dependiendo de las condiciones de refrigeración y mantenimiento.
No obstante parecer un declarado "fans" de los tubos, no lo soy. Prefiero usar todo aquello que consuma la menor cantidad de energía posible, pero por preferencia, no por prejuicio.
Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2011)

No son datos sacados de ningun lado, son datos que tengo por experiencia. No se tu cuantas valvulas has usado, cambiado, diseñado para sacar esos datos que tu dices. Las válvulas al igual que los focos, sufren de su filamento. 
De ahi la siguiente causa común es el agote de su emisión catódica, y las valvulas de potencia, en el caso que podemos encontrar aun funcionando frecuentemente, son las de audio y radio. De radio no se cuanta duracion tienen, Dano puede ayudar en este tema, pero en audio, dos años seguro y el audio ya tiene una degradación considerable. Hablando que diario funcionen unas ocho horas. Si solo funcionan esporadicamente, como todo, puede durar una eternidad.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 27, 2011)

Si, es probable que 40 años de trabajo con valvulas no signifiquen nada...si, es muy probable... pero también es probable que SU experiencia no haya sido buena... y eso se llama mala suerte. Suerte con ellas.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 27, 2011)

Otro que viene a alardear... Bueno suerte, te dejo el tema en tus manos.

Nomas por no dejar, complemento el dato con algo que me di la molestia de investigar para no andar hablando al aire...

sacado de esta pagina... http://audio-nirvana.fortunecity.net/pag_esp/wantube.htm



> ¿Que vida media tiene una válvula?
> 
> Depende de como se la esté haciendo trabajar dentro de las tolerancias que marca el fabricante. Si se la exprime, durará menos. Por ejemplo, una EL34 de fabricación nueva en un régimen de funcionamiento normal puede durar unas 5000 horas.



Asi que si trabaja fuerte... 8 horas diarias por 365 dias al año hablamos de 2920 horas al año, entonces ni a dos años llegara la valvula de salida de audio.

Y ni hablar de las valvulas de salida horizontal de aquellas TV... Las primeras en dar molestias por el uso.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 28, 2011)

*No se tu cuantas valvulas has usado, cambiado, diseñado para sacar esos datos que tu dices.* Las válvulas al igual que los focos, sufren de su filamento. 
De ahi la siguiente causa común es el agote de su emisión catódica, y las valvulas de potencia, en el caso que podemos encontrar aun funcionando frecuentemente, son las de audio y radio. De radio no se cuanta duracion tienen, Dano puede ayudar en este tema, pero en audio, dos años seguro y el audio ya tiene una degradación considerable. Hablando que diario funcionen unas ocho horas. Si solo funcionan esporadicamente, como todo, puede durar una eternidad.[/QUOTE]

Yo he respondido su interrogante, nada más, y le he deseado suerte... "estimado".


----------



## homebrew (May 1, 2011)

Fabricar se continúan fabricando las hay de la mas variada calidad y precio, desde las chinas que son toda una lotería hasta las eimac para mi las mejores yo en los equipo que atiendo uso solo eimac.
Son mas caras pero a la larga se ve el porque de $$$ algo mas.
Los puntos a tener en cuenta con los tubos son muchos yo diría que hay que cuidar todos los parámetros de su funcionamiento, pero acá algunos de los mas importantes 

Siempre se destaca el filamento como el punto más crítico en el tubo ya que este al agotarse significa la muerte del tubo.

Tensión de filamento margen +/- 5% de su valor nominal.

Otros puntos son adecuada refrigeración del tubo, si no lo refrigeramos se dañan internamente y en tubos de vidrio se rompen los sellos, por lo que entra aire al tubo y queda inutilizado este.

Hay mucho mas a destacar este es apenas un par de puntos a tener en cuenta, hay que ver en que modo trabaja el tubo clase A, B “C ojo con la excitación “ clase E


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 1, 2011)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Las valvulas de radio en general tienen todas un enemigo común: *LA TEMPERATURA.*Precaución: Valvulas de gran disipación de potencia, sobre 25 Watts, usar un ventilador.
> He tenido valvulas (receptoras) con más de 50 años de funcionamiento en optimas condiciones.
> También he trabajado "viejas" valvulas de transmición con cientos de horas de trabajo a cuestas y en perfectas condiciones durante mucho años.
> La tensión de Filamento en valvulas de transmición es un parametro importante de manejar con exactitud, muy especialmente aquellas de *Catodo de calentamiento directo* y en general toda valvula de gran disipación de potencia (6146B, 6KD6, 6LQ6, 4-65, 4-125, 4-250, 4-400, 3-500Z, 4CX250, 4CX1000...por ejemplo).
> ...



*HomeBrew*....EXACTAMENTE como dices tu, eso es así . ¿Has trabajado alguna valvula Rusa ? Las EIMAC son incomparables. Las Chinas una loteria...china.  Saludos 
(La copia anterior es de mi primer posteo)


----------



## homebrew (May 1, 2011)

Hola ELEKTROLOKO feliz dia del trabajador, así es con las válvulas rusas no tengo ninguna trabajada aun, me las ofertaron muchas veces pero en el servicio que prestan no pueden fallar ni funcionar mal, se que últimamente las están fabricando de buena calidad, y a un precio hasta unas 15 a 20 veces menor a sus contra parte americana.

Caso las GS35 comparada contra una 3cx1500a7 que es la que mas utilizo en los equipos que atiendo, otras válvulas son las 3cx400a7, 4cx250b, 4x500 4/65 

Eso en válvulas cerámicas y de VHF/UHF para frecuencias inferiores desde 6j6 ja ja a 833 813 807 TB4/1250,  4-400 

Las 833 National fabricadas en china a pedido de Richardson Electronic de usa, son un buen ejemplo de cundo se trabajan mal se suelen despegar los sellos de reja y placa que normalmente van hacia arriba ya que solo puede trabajar en esa posición, nunca acostada.
Otra falla típica de las 813 National chinas es que les falla las soldaduras de los hilos que vienen desde dentro de la ampolla hasta los pines que se enchufan en el zócalo lo que provoca que salga del aire el TX por quedarse el paso final sin excitación, hasta una vez fallo el sistema de protección y quedaron negras las ampollas de vidrio de las 833, imagínate la corriente que tomaron durante un par de  horas sin excitación un paso clase C.
Todas R.I.P. por una 813 suicida y una protección de sobre corriente que no funciono.


saludos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 1, 2011)

*Hola Homebrew*... Feliz día del Trabajador !!
Debe ser los años, pero esas fotos me excitan... queee curvas... mmmmm y esas delicadas lineas constructivas...exquisitas...!!
Tengo sueños todavía: construir un Transmisor tipo "vieja escuela". Una 833 en RF y un pp de 810 en Audio. El resto de las etapas absolutamente convencionales.... y en el peor de los casos comprar un viejo TX RCA, de esos que tenían 2-833  en RF por dos en Modulación. Pero esas valvulas cerámicas que me muestras en las fotos me han quitado los ojos y muchísimas horas de trabajo... las primeras (4X150´s) duraron el placer de "verlas" funcionar... insuficiente aire forzado y excesiva disipación enterraron mi primer intento por un largo tiempo.... hasta que, como en todo, volví al ataque con unas 4CX250A para una emisora de onda media de baja potencia... 
Esas GS35 son muy buenas y tolerantes, también de  Bastante BUENA calidad.
Hay una valvula que nunca logró entusiasmarme: la 813... la encontraba muy grande fisicamente, no sé, estéticamente desequilibraba el chasis cuando se construía algun proyecto con ella... en fin, nada tecnico, solo estético.
También me gustan las viejas "Lamparas" de transmición Theyllor: TH100, TH150, TH250...etc. con su reja de control por el costado... bellísimas. He trabajado las Clásicas Eimac de la seria 4- (4-65, 4-125, 4-250, y la 4-400) 
Con triodos antiguos las 6J6... jajajaja... en un oscilador Geloso.
Termino (porque esas valvulas me han motivado a recordar) sin envargo el proyecto más aloKado que construí sin más deseos que el de verificar por mi mismo las debilidades y grandezas de la Modulación por Rendimiento fue un paralelo de 6-6DQ6´s moduladas en G2... todas las demás etapas en una pequeña unidad de estado solido... estoy arrepentido de haberlo desarmado, pués confirmé que el rendimiento, si bien es cierto era Bajo, la calidad versus costos era incomparablemente menor que un equipo modulado a alto nivel. Bueno, eran los tiempos que aun no se masificaba el PWM.
Gracias por las fotos... me he quedado recordando.... y "excitado"....
Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 1, 2011)

Hola muchachos Feliz dia del trabajador a todos, estuve leyendo y me parece muy bueno el intercambio de opiniones de todos, lo poco que puedo decir es que mi experiencia con las válvulas es casi 0 o nada diría yo, solo he reparado dos receptores de los cuales solo tengo el chasis y aun se encuentran funcionando, no se bien de que años son estos receptores ni las horas de uso de los mismo pero me han dejado asombrado, asi mismo también tengo almacenado un amplificador con dos 6dq6 el cual me encuentro armando aun me falta la etapa de entrada y el circuito pi en la salida, tal vez puedan darme una mano desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 2, 2011)

*Hola Gabriel...!!*
Te dejo algunos linc desde donde obtener ideas, circuitos y estímulo...

http://cx2ua.blogspot.com/
http://lu8eha.com.ar
http://www.lu8jb.com.ar/Amplitud Modulada.htm
http://locosporelam-locosporelam.blogspot.com/
http://xq2dwo.blogspot.com

etc.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Otro que viene a alardear... Bueno suerte, te dejo el tema en tus manos.
> 
> Nomas por no dejar, complemento el dato con algo que me di la molestia de investigar para no andar hablando al aire...
> 
> ...



En mi casa habia un TV Dumont 24 pulgadas fue comprado en 1968, y corria el año 1982 ya teniamos TV color y a ese TV no se le cabio nunca la 6DQ6 ni ninguna de las otras valvulas, solo el sintonizador, porque se estropeo la parte mecanica del mismo. el chasisi tenia los tubos con el sello de Dumont y todavia los tiene....


Te has puesto si quiera a pensar todos los sistemas que habia en el mundo que trabajaban las 24hs y funcionaban con tubos? y pasaban años antes de cambiar uno?

Los tubos para el mercado de consumo eran una cosa para el broadcasting y similar era difertente, como hoy lo son los componentes de uso comercial los de grado industrial y los de grado militar, eso existio siempre no es algo nuevo.

Hablas de un mundo y una epoca que no lo viviste y solo conoces por referencia, las personas que tienen más años que tu y lo han vivido lo hablan al no haber estado no las descalifiques ya te va llegar el turno cuando tu seas mayor y muchas de las cosas que hoy son tecnologia de punta, cuando seas mayor seran obsoletas y la gente que no conocio la actual tecnologia habla tonteras por referencias, tu mismo saldras a decirles que no pueden hablan de algo que no vieron no vivieron ni conocieron. es simplemente a si Anti cuando esto llegue te acordaras de esto y diras el panda no etaba tan loco

Y te saludo cordialmente porque no tengo nada en tu contra, todo lo contrario


----------



## antiworldx (May 2, 2011)

Yo solo me baso en horas de trabajo y las veces que repare valvulas. Toda mi vida tuve televisiones y radios a valvulas, mas los diseños que he hecho. Pero como dije... ahi muere, nadie me va a premiar por demostrar nada.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 3, 2011)

Nadie aquí ha esperado jamás recibir un premio por algun aporte,  y hay personas que lo tienen merecido de sobra. Lo que si se esperamos todos  es *RESPETO*.
La *intolerancia* es un tema recurrente. Hay personas que no aceptan ser interpeladas o llamadas a DISCUTIR sobre algún tema. Se sienten ofendidas o pasadas a llevar, cual más, cual menos, DEBEMOS abrirnos a la posibilidad de aceptar que tal vez nuestros pasos estén equivocados, o simplemente nuestras conductas.
Tolerancia es la palabra, *TOLERANCIA*... de otro modo todavía andariamos persiguiendo y eleiminando enemigos porque piensan diferente a nosostros.
Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (May 3, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandale, uste si sabe!!!!!!!


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

Hola estimado ELEKTROLOKO contestando tu pregunta no se si estarás preguntando por los famosos Nuvistores yo tengo o tenia me temo una caja con 4 nuvistores 6CW4 pero hace un buen tiempo que los busco pero nada y temo que la patrona en un ataque de limpieza allá tirado la caja.
Luego recuero otras válvulas con hilos largos que eran para soldar a las plaquetas en un tiempo intermedio entre el montaje en chasis y el comienzo de las placas impresas.
Y pensar que antes hasta los transistores tenían zócalos como si válvulas se tratasen, recuerdo los OC44 de Philips eran negros y de vidrio, AF117 y 2SB54 y tantos más.
Bien con respecto a el otro tema esto es en si para  todo el que se sienta aludido.
Hay que tener encuenta que cada uno de los que acá estamos hemos tenido diferentes experiencias con las válvulas, unos en mayor grado y otros en menor grado pero no por eso se puede proclamar que uno tiene la razón y es la única razón que hay,.
Una válvula puede durar poco o puede durar mucho, todo depende de muchas cosas como la calidad de la válvula quien la fabrico, si las tensiones están en los parámetros correctos de funcionamiento recomendados por el fabricante.
Evidentemente no va a durar lo mismo una 6DQ6 funcionando en clase B en un modulador donde tendrá picos de corriente solo en una muy pequeña fracción de tiempo  de modulación y todavía hay que ver como se modula si hay procesador de audio o si solo se pone el audio de la consola directo al modulador, esa válvula puede durar muchísimo a un régimen promedio de 40 % de la corriente de placa, comparada contra una igual trabajando en rf con corriente constante de portadora a 90 % de su capacidad.
A eso me refiero siempre hay que analizar todos los datos que se puedan aportar por los demás integrantes del foro y no sacar una opinión pensando que solo uno puede tener la razón porque a uno tal o cual válvula le duro mas o menos.
Siempre hay que analizar toda la información por eso antiworldx cundo ELEKTROLOKO u otro integrante te dice que dura tanto o se agotan prematuramente por tal o cual motivo lo mejor es preguntar y cada uno sabrá sacar sus propias conclusiones, seguro que muchos de los que acá estamos tenemos diferentes grados de experiencia con válvulas unos en audio otros en RF y otros en radios y TV pero cada una trabajando en diferentes configuraciones por eso siempre hay que analizar los datos aportados y ante la duda mejor preguntar que desestimar o agredir al otro forista, ya que acá estamos todos para compartir experiencias por voluntad propia dé cada uno y a nadie lo obligaron a ingresar al foro y mucho menos va alguien a venir después de todo un dia de trabajo  a participar para terminar discutiendo con otro colega y terminar con un ataque de presión .
Opino que intercambiando opiniones puntos de vista e información todos podemos aprender de todos hasta del que menos sepa, porque al foro lo hacemos entre todos.

Saludos para todos y a seguir con los temas que importan que es la electrónica.


----------



## elgriego (May 3, 2011)

Estimados colegas ,hace varios dias que vengo siguiendo ,todo lo que se a dicho en lo referente a las valvulas en este post,Y creo que no es necesario arribar a estas discusiones sin sentido ,que importa si una valvula dura mas o menos ,es motivo este acaso para discutir o tomar posiciones ,es importante acaso quien tiene la verdad,porque no es lo mismo el comportamiento de un triodo o un tetrodo de alta potencia como los que se utilizan en brodcasting del cual el colega elektroloko, se nota que conoce bastante.En estos equipos ,todos los parametros estan controlados casi al milimetro, Automaticamente y humanamente,ya que ningun jefe de planta transmisora de un canal de tv ,quiere enfrentar a su empleador diciendole que el tubo final del tx de 25Kw de tv fallo o se daño por exceso de corriente de placa ,o la tension de filamento sublimo el catodo por estar mas alta de lo estipulado por el fabricante de la valvula etc,esto por lo general en este tipo de equipos no ocurre ,Por otra parte el colega antiworldx ,cuenta sus experiencias con valvulas de audio y salida horizontal ,donde los parametros de trabajo ,no son precisamente tan exactos ,recordemos que los viejos tv de byn ,chassis wells gardner,no contaban con ninguna tension estabilizada,el trafo de poder entregaba ,290v que rectificados por la 5u4 se convertian en el +b de 270v y los 6,3 v de filamento directamente alimentaban las valvulas ,incluso en algunos tv se habia reemplazado la rectificadora por dos silicones trabajando el +b ya directamente con 290v Bueno menos los 0,6 de juntura ,y como si esto fuera poco a estos tv los alimentaban con un estabilizador ferrorresonante ,por lo tanto la tension de filamento se elevaba a valores impensados,con las imaginables consecuencias para  las valvulas y el trc. 

De acuerdo a mi experiencia personal,e visto valvulas 6dq6 G.e.y silvania en televisores, durar mas de 12 años ,tambien he conocido ,unas valvulas que se vendian en los 80 marca hiltron ,que no servian ni de nuevas,con respecto al uso de tubos en audio les dire que tengo,radios y algun que otro amp con EL84 ,dandole todo el dia desde hace 5 años y hasta ahora esta inmutable,como si recien lo hubiera armado,Tambien tengo un  tocadisco winco con salida con una pcl 82 era de mi tio, debe tener 40 años el amp todabia funciona impecablemente,la capsula fonocaptora piezoelectrica ya paso a mejor vida . 

Recuerdo que en mis comienzos con los radares existian unas valvulas que literalmente explotaban,eran las thiratron con camiseta ,no recuerdo la denominacion, eran usadas en los radares decca y kelvin de la marina ,y que de no ser por la malla que las rodeaba(la camiseta) ,arrojaban pedazos de vidrio por todos lados.Con Estas habia que tener cuidado eran valvulas guerreras.....jajaja

Bueno colega elektroloko y antiworldx los invito humildemente a que dejen de discutir ,Que hagan las pases  y que cada uno de ustedes aprenda mutuamente del otro,Ya que  imagino que ambos deben tener mucha experiencia en sus campos respectivos

Bueno espero no haber ofendido a nadie

Atte su Amigo ,si quieren ? y colega  El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

10 puntos elgriego opino igual y hasta publicamos casi lo mismo, casi al mismo tiempo saludos.


----------



## elgriego (May 3, 2011)

Hola colega y amigo homebrew,lo suyo tambien impecable.

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

pa me imagino todos cuerpo a cubierta va a reventar un kylistron jua jua es asi si tendremos entre todos historias para contar y aprender los unos de los otros.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Homembrew, no se que encapsulado te referiras para el AF117 y el 2SB54, tengo de esos peo tienen cápsula metálica, el AF117 al igual que el AF116 tenian una cuarta pata que se conectaba a masa muy utilzados en los osciladores mescladores de receptores OL/OC(mal llamado OL ya que en realidad era OM)

Esos tubos pequeñitos fue la respuesta de la industria de los tubos a los transistores, al hacer tubos de muy reducido tamaño y que incluso trabajaban con bajas tensiones....

Tengo una radio de auto con tubos que no utilza elevador trabajan con los 12V de la bateria y tien un tubo de salida de audio que genera muy buena potencia


----------



## elgriego (May 3, 2011)

Hola homebrew,eran radares totalmente a valvulas, con array abierto y con guia de onda,y el modulador estaba en algun armario en el puente y era muy comun que explotaran,nunca supimos el motivo ,ya que la orden era reemplazarlas,y yo en esos tiempos estaba muy crudo ,recien salido del industrial,  creo que las valvulas eran philips .Despues fueron reemplazadas como te imaginaras por tiristores,y hoy dia usan mosfet. Lo que es la tenologia Vio.........

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

Hola pandacba saludos no el de el encpsulado de vidrio era el OC44 y OC45 de Philips creo que aun tengo algunos por aca tendria que buscarlos para sacarles una foto, y comprendido a los AF si mi primer oscilador de frecuencia variable para 80 mts. 3.5 mhz fue con un AF117 la cuarta pata un poco mas lejos de las otras y los hilos de los terminales median como 2 cm eran para pontar sobre regletas o directo a los terminales de las bobinas de fi o osciladoras.

saludos.


----------



## elgriego (May 3, 2011)

Hola colega pandacba,se nota que usted es un pibe al lado de alguno de nosotros,yo tambien vi transistores con el encapsulado que dice homebrew,eran trasparentes y estaban pintados y con la denominacion 2sb y por supuesto los Oc , tambien conoci y trabaje con los 2sb54,2sa42 ,2sb56 , ,etc metalicos de toshiba y a los af 117 recuerdo averlos visto la primera ves en una noblex carina que no usaba cicuito inpreso y en los autorradios de la epoca,con respecto a las valvulas miniatura ,se crearon primeramente para los audifonos para sordos ,esa es la imformacion que una ves lei en una revista de la national school ,donde ademas se hablaba del alambrado impreso,si mal no recuerdo era del año 46.eso si ,si es  que no me anda fallando la memoria.

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

En san Google se encuentra de todo miren estas fotos los OC son de vidrio si les raspas la pintura queda funcionando como una fotocélula o fototransistor al recibir luz que tal


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Asi es y si los OC eran como tu dices, generalmente negros con puntito para identificar el colector y terminales también largos, por aqui en las afueras de la ciudad el dueño de un importante cervice tiene cantidades impresionantes, bolsas todavia selladas de 100 unidades de distintos tipos de transistores de germanio, un surtido que hay que verlo
Un cordial saludo

Hola elgriego asi es como tu dices que epocas aquellas!!!! por alli debo tener un audifono de mi abuelo, era con transistores de germanio con los OC presisamente como los mostrados llevaban 4 y otro que lleba 5 lo gracisoso para quien no los conoce imagien 4 o 5 de esos uno al lado del otro, parce cualquie cosa menos transistores, jaja, claro en ese tiempo esos se llevaban en el bolsillo de la camisa o del saco, se usaba saco hasta para ir a la cancha.....

Muy oportuno para que queines nos leen sepan de que hablamos, genial homembreW


Ah se me olvidaba gracias por lo de "pibe" jeje


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

Si suele pasar acá en mi ciudad teníamos un veterano medio loco de mal genio que en su local encontrabas de todo lo que ya estaba fuera de circulación seguro en algún momento hace mucho supongo en la época de oro de la radio y la TV se surtió con mucha cosa y quedo con todo hasta hoy prácticamente.


----------



## elgriego (May 4, 2011)

Hola homebrew ,Yo tambien conoci a un veterano medio loco,Parece que esos personages pueblan nuestro mundo,Un genio. Ahora hace unos años que no lo veo,Lo bautizamos cariñosante.Vicente.. renegueitor..,fue enpleado de la transradio,trabajo ,en radio belgrano,entre otras,y participo en los comienzos de los canales de bs as y en el 8 de Mar del Plata, entre todas las reliquias que tiene de epocas pasadas,auriculares tipo telefono,manipuladores,valvulas de todo pelage y color,transmisores,etc ,(ese lugar para nosotros ,es como una jugueteria para los chicos)..posee en su poder dos mic shure ,de los del balcon, que usaban en las transmisiones de la casa rosada en la decada del 40,50,En perfecto estado,Fanatico de los transmisores a valvulas de am, capas de reformar un equipo collins y mejorarlo,pero,siempre hay un pero, con el defecto de un caracter a medida que pasan los años cada ves mas podrid............  Pero a pesar de su caracter es un gran tipo y debo decir que aprendi mucho de el. 

como te daras cuenta a medida que me vengo mas viejo ,me agarra la nostalgia me agarra . 

Saludos.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 14, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola estimado ELEKTROLOKO contestando tu pregunta no se si estarás preguntando por los famosos Nuvistores yo tengo o tenia me temo una caja con 4 nuvistores 6CW4 pero hace un buen tiempo que los busco pero nada y temo que la patrona en un ataque de limpieza allá tirado la caja.
> Luego recuero otras válvulas con hilos largos que eran para soldar a las plaquetas en un tiempo intermedio entre el montaje en chasis y el comienzo de las placas impresas.
> Y pensar que antes hasta los transistores tenían zócalos como si válvulas se tratasen, recuerdo los OC44 de Philips eran negros y de vidrio, AF117 y 2SB54 y tantos más.
> Bien con respecto a el otro tema esto es en si para  todo el que se sienta aludido.
> ...



Hola HOMEBREW...!!
Conozco esos nuvistores 6CW4, excelentes triodos de bajo ruido... metálicos ... los tubitos que yo preguntaba (que ahora no recuerdo algún número) eran de vidrio... conocí muy pocas radios con esas valvulas... y muchas de tipo militar que las usaban... trabajaban con 1,5 Volt en filamento... pero no eran del tipo miniatura de 7 pines. Intentaré buscar una fotografía de ese tipo.
Respecto a los otros temas relacionados con discuciones y cosas así... es claro que hay personas que no saben discutir sobre algun tema... en fin, no quiero otra suspención.
Y completamente de acuerdo de que aquí todos aprendemos de todos. Es verdad.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

Que tal electroloko, la verdad me molesto bastante lo que te paso, y hay demasiadas suseptibilidades y se toma la porción fria del texto sin siquiera ver el contenido, eso indica lamentablemente un mal manejo del lenguaje, darle prioridad a lo que parece y no a lo que se dice, y por otro lado algunos forisstas exacerbados que ven un un granito de arena y gritan montaña, y como creen que es montaña denuncian.....
Es lamentable...........

Pero me alegro que estes de nuevo participando y compartiendo tu experiencia y comentarios

Sin lugar a dudas que quienes vivieron la edad de oro de los tubos y hasta el final tienen un bagaje, que muchos creen que porque leyeron dos o tres libros o hicierno un par de circuitos ya se lo saben todo y no tienen idea de como erran y lamentablemente son los que más problemas causan ya que cuando uno que sabe algo y lo expone, salen a la palestra a defenestrar sin argumento técnico solo porque para ellos no es posible y otros con argumentos que al leerlos no puedo creerlo, una pena de cara a los foristas que quieren aprender

Aquellos que aportan real experiencia, no importa si mucha o poca, si no experiencia real, 
Habia pedido a un amigo, una serie de publicaciones para poner información para los que empiezan, la idea era poner los muy buenos gráficos y acompañarlos con una buene explicación tomada de las más importantes publicaciones(revistas y libros de ese tiempo) pero viendo la actitud de muchos que no hacen y no deja hacer lo desestime y le devovli todo el material, ya que no tengo tiempo para perder con estas persons discutiendo....
Punto final del tema


Los tubos que tu dices eran esos que no tenian pines rigidos si no unos pines más finos y largos? que recuerdan a los primeros transistores?

aqui el tipo de tubo al que creo que te refieres


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

Hola Pandacba...!! Completamente de acuerdo con tus comentarios.  Una palabra o una frase fuera de contexto puede provovar muchos malos entendidos y la desinformación y falta de ecuanimidad también.
Efectivamente, las fotografías que publicas corresponden a las válvulas que preguntaba antes. Sabes que nombre reciben ? Existirá algún catalogo con los datos de ese tipo de Tubos aquí en Internet ? Lo importante sería saber el nombre que reciben estas extraordinarias valvulitas... así es más facil buscar en San Google.
Me puedes enseñar a publicar fotos aquí ?? La edad y las neuronas me impiden encontrar la formula...
Gracias... un abrazo... Saludos a Todos.


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Si voy a poner un link, porque me hiciste acordar que hace tiempo consegui bastante información sobre ellas y algunas curiosidades e incluso haba visto alguno lugares que todavia las vendern.....

Te comento una curiosidad, estos minitubos fue la respuesta de la industria de los tubos a los semiconductores ya que por ejemplo se hicieron radios portátiles con ellas y por alli tengo una curiosidad que ya se me habia olivdado, en respuesta a ello hubo quien realizo unos trnassitroes muy pequeños, yo tube una radio de esas y no los ves!!!! serian los padres de los SMD

Bueno busco la info para luego subirla

Para poner una foto en el mensaje tenes dos caminos, si esta en tu máquina fijate debajo de la ventana de edición dice ir a avanzado(cuadno escribis un mensaje) hace click alli y se despliegan otras opciones, entre ellas las de adjuntar archivos, hace clisk alli y se te habre otra ventana que te da la posibilidad desde alli buscar en tu dico y seleccionar el archivo y luego presionas subir, abajo en la misma ventana hay una tabla de las dimensiones y pesos de los archivos según el formato, la foto o imagen debe estar dentro de esos valores si no cuando haces click en subir arriba te aparece un texto que te avisa que es muy grande, cuando no hubo problema aprece el nombre de tu archivo en azul y puedes cerrar la ventana esa y veras que aparece como adjunto

Otra forma es si tienes algun lugar donde subir imagenes, hace click en la barra del editor de menaje si contas de drecha a izquierda seria el tercero si pones el mosuse veras que dice insertar imagen, hace click y te aparece una ventanita donde dice "ingrese la url de la imagen" es decir la dirección donde esta la foto, para conseguir la dir de una imagen que has visto en intenet hace click con el boton derecho sobre ella y aparece un menu, busca la opción propiedades de la imagen y vas a ver que aparece entre otras cosas la dirección web de la mimsa, si utilzas mozilla aparece marcada por una linea azul copias el contenido y lo pegas en la ventanita que comente que dice poner url de la imagen, alli no importa el tamaño se ajusta sola y tiene la ventaja que se ve más grande que los adjuntos


Si algo no te quedo claro o alguna duda, porfavor consulta, a mi tamabién al principio me costao ver como era la mécanica de hacer eso, asi que no dudes en consulta ais te damso una mano

*Tubos Subminiatura*

Algunas denominaciones de tuobos subminiatura y que se consiguen!!!!! *6021,6111,6112,6814,5719,5744,5840,5899 y 5902* y tambien se conseguian las hojad de datos, fijate si alguno de ellos es el que buscas y si no encontras la hoja de datos, yo debo tenerlas


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

Gacias Pandacba.... muy util tu información... está claro el procedimeinto.... reitero: GRACIAS !

Hace una decada (o más ) un piloto Ruso (antes de la Perestroika) aterrizó en Japón pidiendo asilo político en un MIG21 (creo que fue). En ese tiempo era el avión más desarrollado tecnologicamente.
Cuando llegaron los sabuesos técnicos de U.S.A a  desarmar el avión se encontraron con la gran sorpresa de que todos los aparatos electrónicos a bordo eran a válvulas miniatura(tubos, o valvulas de Catodo Frio)!!! ¿¿¿  ??? La respuesta no tardaron en encontrarla: Los elementos de estado sólido (transistores o circuitos integrados) no son capaces de soportar la descarga estática (electrica) que genera una explosión nuclear... los Tubos SI .... !!
Hace algunos (muchos) años atrás tuve un receptor militar con tubos como los que publicaste en las fotos... EXCELENTE...!! Verdaderamente una maravilla... Saludos !!


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Cracias al incidente que mensionas, el mundo conocio el muy buen triodo 6C33C, en ese avión se utilzaba como regulador de tensión, pronto se vio el enorme potencial del tubo para su utilzación en audio gracias a la muy baja resistencia de placa, lo que derivo gracias a esta particular carácteristica a su empleo en amplificadores OTL es decir sin transformador de salida., consiguiendo gracias a ello que la calidad de los amplificadores echos con estos tubos muestren todo el potencial que tenian y que los limitaba presisamente el trasnformador de salida......

El que más se acerco en calidad fue sin duda el McIntosh, quien  con su especial conecionado de su trnasformador de salid llamado "acoplado" logro reducir la inductancia del transformador y la impedancia de salida con lo cual logro reducir drásticamente la THD y mejorar la banda pasante(tube oportunidad de tener varias unidades de esas para someter a analisie con un grupo de entusiastas amigos y realmente fue muy ingenioso, lástima que al ser patentado no permitio su difusión maisva)

Bueno me alegro que te sirviera la información y la explicación


----------



## Megaman777 (May 18, 2011)

gracias por toda la info, interezante !


----------



## Imzas (Jul 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Los tubos que tu dices eran esos que no tenian pines rigidos si no unos pines más finos y largos? que recuerdan a los primeros transistores?
> 
> aqui el tipo de tubo al que creo que te refieres


La hermosa y romantica era de los tubos, hasta la numeracion que tenian era amigable, muy facil de recordar.
Estos con pines flexibles no los conocia y realmente me parecen muy lindos, hasta parecen transistores de varias patitas. Lo que supe es que habian radio a tubos que trabajaban a pilas con 12 volts. Seguro no duraban mucho las pilas.



homebrew dijo:


> En san Google se encuentra de todo miren estas fotos los OC son de vidrio si les raspas la pintura queda funcionando como una fotocélula o fototransistor al recibir luz que tal


Hola Home, tengo un par de esos Tr y no me habia dado cuenta de esos usos que mencionas, muchas gracias. .


----------

